# How much of a pain would it be to make a fursuit head with a full head of long hair.



## Ziaki (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not on the market for a fursuit head any time soon or maybe ever (my fiancee would kill me for spending that much money). But out of curiosity I was wondering how much of a pain it would be to create a fursuit head with a full head of hair. I've seen a few that have hair that look completely god awful but I remember a while back seeing one that had long hair that was braided that actually looked really damn good, i can't remember who made it though.

My main fursona has waist length hair






and I'd love to have a head or to make a head of her some day.


My alternative is this guy modeled after my own sheltie mix. 





The real thing posing next to one of my tails.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: How much of a pain would it be to make a fursuit head with a full head of long ha*

Well, I'm working on one right now (see my avatar), so once my hair comes in I can tell you exactly how much of a PITA it really is.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: How much of a pain would it be to make a fursuit head with a full head of long ha*

I just finished a suit with long hair.  This picture is about halfway done, she had much more and longer hair when she was finished...  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12638432/
Its not too difficult, just time consuming to prepare the hair (I used Kanekelon) and make a ton of wefts of varying lengths.  Actually attaching the wefts was not too bad.  I'd be happy to help if you'd like more info.  One thing I will note, long hair on a suit can look great but its a pain to maintain.  You'll need to brush it out every time you put the suit on because it gets messy while you put the head on, also it can make it hard to fasten any snaps or zippers you may have in the back.  If this is ok, then go for it!


----------



## Sid.Fishes (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: How much of a pain would it be to make a fursuit head with a full head of long ha*

Pretty much what Nordo said. Just like with real long hair, fake long hair is a royal pain in the ass to maintain since it goes EVERYWHERE. It's important to remember that you're realistically going to be working with synthetic fibers, ie plastic, so you have to take a lot more care that you don't brush too hard and jack up the fibers. I haven't worked with putting hair on a fursuit head yet, though I have one in the works, but I have worked at a costume shop for enough years to see what happens to wigs when you brush a little too enthusiastically with something not meant to take the abuse. Perma-frizz birds nest. You can offset some of this by investing in higher quality materials, but you still want to treat it nicely (obvs). 

Also unless you buy synthetic hair designed to take heat, you will have your stuff wrecked if you try any sort of curling/flat iron or blow drying. There are a lot of tutorials for styling cosplay wigs and the like that work just as well and don't harm the hair.

If you took the time to really do it right, I think you'd have a really stunning result if you didn't mind the upkeep required.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: How much of a pain would it be to make a fursuit head with a full head of long ha*



Nordo Huskamute said:


> also it can make it hard to fasten any snaps or zippers you may have in the back.  If this is ok, then go for it!



I decided to place my zippers on either side of the neck rather than the back for just that reason.


----------



## Ziaki (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: How much of a pain would it be to make a fursuit head with a full head of long ha*



Sid.Fishes said:


> Pretty much what Nordo said. Just like with real long hair, fake long hair is a royal pain in the ass to maintain since it goes EVERYWHERE. It's important to remember that you're realistically going to be working with synthetic fibers, ie plastic, so you have to take a lot more care that you don't brush too hard and jack up the fibers. I haven't worked with putting hair on a fursuit head yet, though I have one in the works, but I have worked at a costume shop for enough years to see what happens to wigs when you brush a little too enthusiastically with something not meant to take the abuse. Perma-frizz birds nest. You can offset some of this by investing in higher quality materials, but you still want to treat it nicely (obvs).
> 
> Also unless you buy synthetic hair designed to take heat, you will have your stuff wrecked if you try any sort of curling/flat iron or blow drying. There are a lot of tutorials for styling cosplay wigs and the like that work just as well and don't harm the hair.
> 
> If you took the time to really do it right, I think you'd have a really stunning result if you didn't mind the upkeep required.



That's pretty awesome. I'm pretty used to high maintenance. My personal yarn tail is absurdly huge and needs to be groomed constantly. Now if only I had a few hundred dollars of expendable income. : /


----------

